# anyone no of any rat breeders in warwickshire



## Carolineandbuttons (Aug 1, 2011)

i cant find any and will not use a pet shop


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Email the NFRS and ask for the Breeders List. Remember to ask plenty of questions to ensure that your ethics and the breeder's ethics match.


----------



## Carolineandbuttons (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah I have been on to there but they are all very far from me and the one I found that was close was inbreeding their rats.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Inbreeding is not a bad thing when you're using healthy rats. In fact, you will be hard pushed to find a good breeder who doesn't inbreed their rats. It cements certain traits into a line, such as colour, markings, health and temperament. It also lets you know exactly what a line will produce. If you bred a doe to her father you will know what colour genes are in you line, and the general health of the line. this is because you are essentially doubling up on all the genes, the good and the bad ones.

EDIT: I will also point out that rats inbreed in the wild as well. When they have enough space, wild rat groups are made up of one buck and his does who are most likely to be related to him. The buck mates with all the does, they have their kittens and when they're old enough the adult buck will drive the young bucks away and mate with they young does. They don't know they're related. Inbreeding humans is only an issue in our society because of the social stigma.


----------



## Carolineandbuttons (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok thanks for that


----------



## cluedo (Jan 12, 2010)

We are based in wellingborough but have a litter due with a friend who is based in Southam.


----------



## Carolineandbuttons (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone but your all still over an hour away from me was looking for someone a little bit closer


----------

